# Rep or Thanks buttons



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

I have owned Tivo(s) for about 10 years now and have been a member of this forum for about 9 years. The forum members have been very helpful many a times when I needed help. 

I think, it would be a great idea to add REP buttons where we could say thanks and add to reputation of the helpful members. I believe vBulletin already has mods available for that.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

AZ_Tivo said:


> I have owned Tivo(s) for about 10 years now and have been a member of this forum for about 9 years. The forum members have been very helpful many a times when I needed help.
> 
> I think, it would be a great idea to add REP buttons where we could say thanks and add to reputation of the helpful members. I believe vBulletin already has mods available for that.


And I've seen that in use elsewhere, in a situation where it gets used a lot, so that every thread gets about half of its on-screen space taken up by everybody patting each other on the back.

When it's at the bottom of practically every post it gets very annoying very quickly.

Granted this is a site pretty much nothing like TCF except for the use of VBulletin, and one I was only looking at the one time rather than being a user of, but it got old really quickly.

Perhaps if it could be done as a sort of "karma score", expressed as a number which would be displayed in small print over on the left under the user's name it would be okay, but once you get a string of "user1, user2, user3....thank userx for this post" where you're looking at 10 or more names...


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

unitron said:


> Perhaps if it could be done as a sort of "karma score", expressed as a number which would be displayed in small print over on the left under the user's name it would be okay, but once you get a string of "user1, user2, user3....thank userx for this post" where you're looking at 10 or more names...


I completely agree!! I would not want the string of user1, user2 ..... either. The karma score or rep point right below the number of posts would be the best thing.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

AZ_Tivo said:


> I completely agree!! I would not want the string of user1, user2 ..... either. The karma score or rep point right below the number of posts would be the best thing.


I'd even be willing to throw caution to the winds and let it appear right above the number of posts.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)




----------

